# Checking out the new camera.



## conaquavict (Apr 6, 2006)

Here's a few pics i took when
i was checking out my new camera.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

nice pics. what kinda camera?


----------



## conaquavict (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks, it's a Fugi Finepix S7000


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

nice. that's a nice frontosa. I love his fin coloring.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

okay....now I am totally jealous!! Great Pics!! 

Kathy


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome shots, they're crystal clear!!


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

*Way cool pics!! Beautiful fishies!*


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Oh Crap!!! Marty, Mp, Mala, What Ever You Want To Be Called, 
You Have Some Serious Competition!!!!!! Bwah Ha Ha Ha....


----------



## conaquavict (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice pics, nice fish 

Have any full tank shots?


----------



## Dae (Apr 7, 2006)

Awesome photos! Those fish are gorgeous. 

I have this camera, the Fuji Finepix S7000 and I for the life of me can't get pictures half as good, very talented! Maybe I'll figure that out someday?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Very nice pics! My fav. is the cory shot!

o LD, i didn't tell you did i? i have a new lens coming in for much much closer macro shots then i already have


----------



## conaquavict (Apr 6, 2006)

Dae said:


> Awesome photos! Those fish are gorgeous.
> 
> I have this camera, the Fuji Finepix S7000 and I for the life of me can't get pictures half as good, very talented! Maybe I'll figure that out someday?


Hi Dae, what settings are you using on your camera mate?
I find it best to keep the settings simple on this camera.
Highest iso
macro on
Flash on
auto focus
room lights out 
tank lights on
point and shoot, lol try that mate see what happens.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

As always great pics Mike. Love the blue acara.


----------



## Dae (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Mike, I'll try that!


----------



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

Will you come take pictures of my fish?? Maybe they would look that great too!!!


----------

